# Tutoriel Objective-C en Francais



## Coolsinus (21 Août 2010)

Salut a tous,

Je suis actuellement en train d'apprendre le langage de programation C sur le site du zero : http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-14189-apprenez-a-programmer-en-c.html, et je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un connaissait un tutoriel sur l'Objective-C qui demarrait de 0, ou des bases de langage C, complet et en francais, afin de programmer pour iPhone.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Août 2010)

En Français, t'as les livres traduits, Aaron Hllegass (incontournable) et autres.

Le "zero" a aussi entrepris un tutoriel en Objective-C.
http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-2-386-cocoa-objective-c.html

Maintenant, t'as des sites spécialisés où tu trouveras des renseignements de tout niveau :
http://www.cocoa.fr/
http://pommedev.mediabox.fr/index.php
http://www.projectomega.org/


Mais bon, si tu veux te lancer dans la programmation sur Mac, il faudra en passer obligatoirement par la documentation Apple (en anglais). Impossible de faire l'impasse là-dessus. _The Objective-C Programming Language_ est la première chose à lire, aucun tuto ne remplace ça. Si tu ne maîtrise pas l'anglais, si la barrière de la langue est pour toi un obstacle sérieux, mieux vaut passer à autre chose.

Nota : je vois "localisation : Londres". C'est comme si je te demandais l'adresse des pubs qui servent aux Français uniquement.


----------



## Coolsinus (22 Août 2010)

Merci. 
Nan la barriere de la langue n'est pas un probleme mais je reste neanmoins plus alese avec le Francais.
Par exemple, toi, quel langage connait-tu, et comment la-tu appris ?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Août 2010)

Je m'initie à l'Objective-C2 et Cocoa. J'ai encore pas mal de chemin à faire. :rateau:

C'est surtout pour le fun, le pur plaisir d'apprendre à faire des trucs. Je n'ai pas l'ambition de produire pour l'AppStore, l'iPhone ou l'iPad. Même si on distribue un logiciel gratuit, je pense qu'il faut pouvoir assurer un service de qualité derrière et que ça ne s'apprend pas du jour au lendemain. Tout le monde peut développer une application, je ne suis pas sûr que tout le monde puisse se prétendre Développeur. Je n'ambitionne pas le titre.

Comme toi, j'ai d'abord cherché le sésame en français et puis, comme avec Wikipedia, on comprend vite que les meilleurs articles sont en anglais.

Aussi, je suis plus livres que tutos. D'abord le C. Là, t'as l'embarras du choix en français, tant en tutos web qu'en manuels. Puis la vraie cible, l'Obj-C2 et Cocoa, voire Cocoa-touch dans ton cas. Ben là, c'est Apple, avec un manuel pour aider, certes, mais la référence c'est Apple. Les ouvrages renvoient d'ailleurs toujours à la documentation en ligne des développeurs.

Au début l'anglais peut effectivement rendre cela d'un abord plus difficile, mais ça disparaît bien vite. Et comme de toute façon les noms de classes sont issus de l'anglais, tu finis par lire une langue qui est un mélange d'anglais et d'Obj-C que toi seul et quelques initiés comprendront.

Il faut lire la doc Apple, c'est la base, et surtout, elle seule est à jour. Le bouquin d'Aaron Hillegass est un super TP, il en existe d'autres plus tournés vers l'iPhone.

Après c'est comme tout : de la pratique, encore de la pratique, toujours de la pratique. Tatouille dit par ici qu'il faut cinq ans pour apprendre un language. Quant à le maîtriser, c'est sans doute une autre affaire.

D'un développeur à sa manière :
_Hâtez-vous lentement, et sans perdre courage,
Vingt fois sur le métier remettez votre ouvrage,
Polissez-le sans cesse, et le repolissez,
Ajoutez quelquefois, et souvent effacez._


----------



## ntx (22 Août 2010)

Coolsinus a dit:


> mais je reste *neanmoins* plus *alese* avec le *Francais*.
> Par exemple, toi, quel langage *connait*-tu, et comment *la*-tu appris ?


Ah bon ? :rateau:


----------



## Coolsinus (22 Août 2010)

Et oui..... malgre ce que l'on peut penser, apprendre une autre langue est tres difficile ! :rateau: Et    le francais... c'est bien plus facile !


----------



## gluzy (26 Août 2010)

Coolsinus, je suis exactement dans la même situation que toi : j'ai une superbe idée mais je ne connais pas le C et encore moins l'Objective C.
J'ai commencer ce mois ci, le langage C mais avec mon entrée en 1ère S et mes pb de santé (leucémie en mars ) ... laisse tombé lol, j'y arriverais jamais pourtant l'idée est là et pour les jeunes (14-15 ans et plus) l'application est une pépite d'or !!!!

donc, j'aimerais bien, que tu me donnes les tutos etc que t'a trouver. Voici les sites que j'ai mis de côté : 

http://www.appsamuck.com/index.html
http://www.iphonecoffee.com/devenir-developpeur-d’application-iphone.html
http://www.ergonomie-iphone.com/
http://www.projectomega.org/
http://www.webdevrefinery.com/forums/index.php?


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Août 2010)

Y'a ça aussi => http://www.cocoalab.com/

Dont le tuto BecomAnXcoder traduit en français : http://c.ingrao.free.fr/blog/?p=311

(Tatouille n'aime pas trop car "full of bad practices" selon lui, mais ça donne déjà une idée)

http://cocoadevcentral.com/ (anglais)
http://www.cocoadocs.com/ (anglais)


----------



## Vivid (27 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Y'a ça aussi => http://www.cocoalab.com/
> 
> Dont le tuto BecomAnXcoder traduit en français : http://c.ingrao.free.fr/blog/?p=311
> 
> (Tatouille n'aime pas trop car "full of bad practices"



C'est a dire...


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Août 2010)

Sans doute qu'il y a une bonne et une mauvaise manière de faire les choses. C'est aussi ce que dit ce livre : Les design patterns de Cocoa

Si tu veux des détails, tu lui demandes : http://forums.macg.co/developpement-sur-mac/apprendre-c-avant-objective-c-300676.html

Pour ma part, sans rejeter un tuto qui a au moins le mérite d'exister, je pense qu'il est bon de garder à l'esprit les réserves émises par une personne expérimentée.

Personnellement, je maintiens que c'est par là que cela doit se passer.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (27 Août 2010)

gluzy a dit:


> Coolsinus, je suis exactement dans la même situation que toi : j'ai une superbe idée mais je ne connais pas le C et encore moins l'Objective C.
> J'ai commencer ce mois ci, le langage C mais avec mon entrée en 1ère S et mes pb de santé (leucémie en mars ) ... laisse tombé lol, j'y arriverais jamais pourtant l'idée est là et pour les jeunes (14-15 ans et plus) l'application est une pépite d'or !!!!
> 
> donc, j'aimerais bien, que tu me donnes les tutos etc que t'a trouver. Voici les sites que j'ai mis de côté :
> ...





Parle en moi par mp, je suis en école d'info et le dav ça nous connais, si ton projet est viable et intéressant on le développera, tu nous aidera selon tes moyens, et pourquoi pas en tirer un peu d'argent si c'est un app iphone.


----------



## Coolsinus (7 Septembre 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Y'a ça aussi => http://www.cocoalab.com/
> 
> Dont le tuto BecomAnXcoder traduit en français : http://c.ingrao.free.fr/blog/?p=311
> 
> ...



Merci Moonwalker ! Le tuto BecomeAnXcoder est tres bien ! Par ailleurs, je ne comprend pas trop les propos de "Tatouille"....


----------



## ntx (7 Septembre 2010)

Coolsinus a dit:


> Par ailleurs, je ne comprend pas trop les propos de "Tatouille"....


----------



## tatouille (8 Septembre 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Coolsinus a dit:
> 
> 
> > Par ailleurs, je ne comprend pas trop les propos de "Tatouille"....



c'est marrant moi non plus, qui l'est con ce tatouille, m'en lui foutrais des baffes.


----------



## Coolsinus (8 Septembre 2010)

Ben oui dis donc ! Si quelqu'un le voit, faut lui en foutre une !! lol ^^ Mais tu est la ?!  mdr


----------



## BS0D (20 Février 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Personnellement, je maintiens que c'est par là que cela doit se passer.



Je comprends ce que tu veux dire Moonwalker, mais y'a clairement 2 écoles. 

Il y a ceux qui vont se lancer tête baissée comme des fricos sans se poser de question directement dans l'Obj-C, et qui ont bien raison parce que le C serait plus une perte de temps pour eux. Il s'agit de ceux qui ne cherchent pas à être productifs ou ne pas livrer une app ultra fonctionnelle ou commerciale. 
Là dessus, je les rejoins, se taper l'apprentissage du C est pas forcément utile. 

Après, il y a ceux qui veulent aller au bout des choses, saisir les concept-clés de la programmation de base, produire du code ultra propre, voire vendre leur app. Auquel cas, le passage par le C est inéluctable, étant donné que c'est la base de tout -- surtout de l'Obj-C. 

_____________________________________

Perso, j'ai opté pour mon apprentissage sur ça: La formation complète sur Objective-C 2.0. 7h de vidéo 

Cette méthode est très bien parce qu'on passe par l'apprentissage des bases du C (bonnes bases pour saisir les concepts principaux de la programmation selon moi), et on évolue doucement vers l'Objective-C.
L'avantage, c'est que c'est fait par un Belge, donc dispo en français 

Je combine ça bien sûr avec :
*Programmation Cocoa sous Mac OS X* d'Aaron Hilleglass, 
*Learning Cocoa With Objective-C* d'O'Reilly, 
et le fameux *Programming in Objective-C 2.0 *de Stephen G. Kochan.

Kochan a aussi fait un truc fabuleux en vidéo qui reprend le même titre : *Programming in Objective-C 2.0 sur Amazon*.

Il y a aussi une série de tutoriels hyper complets et bien faits par Craig Williams (membre actif de macscripter.net selon mes souvenirs) sur VTC (6h de vidéo hyper bien expliqué mais en Anglais).

Pour ceux qui veulent s'en donner les moyens, une combinaison de bonne littérature mène au succès, et y'a pas d'excuse  (il faut aussi aimer l'anglais!).


----------

